
Every single part of this camera is 3D printed - sohkamyung
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/09/every-single-part-of-this-camera-is-3d-printed/
======
flukus
> The amazing part is the lens. First Dudley worked out exactly what optical
> qualities he’d need, simulating the parts and distances involved in a ray
> tracer. Then he actually printed it out using a high-quality transparent
> resin and sanded it down with a custom machine. Then a dip in liquid resin
> fills in the tiny valleys and flaws

So crafting things is 3D printing now?

